# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  سامسونج جلاكسى اس 3 الاحمر samsung galaxy s3 red

## mohamed73

اعلنت شركة سامسونج عن توفر هاتف Samsung Galaxy S 3 سامسونج جالكسي اس 3 باللون الاحمر وبشكل رسمي مع عروضها الخاصة وظهر الهاتف كما هو في الصور بلون  احمر قاتم ومصنوع من نفس طبيعة مواد اللونين الابيض والازرق البلاستيكية  المعالجة. 
لا توجد اي معلومات عن موعد توفر هاتف جالكسي اس 3 باللون الاحمر في  المنطقة العربية حتى الان و امكانية توجيه هذا اللون الى الشرق الاوسط ام  لا، لكن وبإعتقادنا فى موقع ويكيموبايل ان شركة سامسونج لن تبخل على المستخدمين حول العالم بطرح  جميع الوان الهاتف قريباً وفي جميع الاسواق العالمية.
ولكي لا ننسى ان هاتف جالكسي اس 3 من افضل الهواتف الذكية حالياً في  العالم حتى الان والذي يحمل معالج رباعي النواة ويعمل بنظام تشغيل اندرويد  4.0.4 “ايس كريم ساندويش” ويتوقع ان يحصل على اندرويد 4.1 “جيلي بين.
نترككم مع صور الهاتف وفتح علبة البيع باللون الاحمر القاتم                                  سامسونج جلاكسى اس 3 الاحمر samsung galaxy s3 red  samsung galaxy sIII red                           سام

----------

